# CHAT NIGHT - THE APPRENTICE FINAL



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

COME TO CHAT AND THEN ​
​







IN THE CHAT ROOM​
8.30 START AND THROUGHOUT THE FINAL SHOW​
COME AND JOIN THE PARTY​
   ​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic idea Emma      

Will you try and remind me next week 

x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

How Cool I shall be there all be it on the lap top


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Is the final definately on next Wednesday does anyone know 

 Its Tuesday instead


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*CHAT ROOM TONIGHT REMINDER - 8.30 IN THE BOARDROOM*

     ​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry Em not going to be able to make it  

Nor watch it at this rate


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh no!

Hope all OK Scoobs xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Emmalottie said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Hope all OK Scoobs xx


Yeah fine just away with work  You might have to text me to tell me whose won   

x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Do you really want me too?

I will if you're sure


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry I missed it - I thought the chat was going to be after the programme, I should have read the post better!

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Don't worry Sue hun

Nobody came  . I was Norman no mates until about 9.15 when I came out so I could watch it with Lottie


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Awwwww - Now I feel guilty  

Sue


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry we left you on your own Em. I couldn't make it to the pooter and watch


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry Emmalottie you were on your own, but the computer is at the other end of the house


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Emmalottie said:


> Do you really want me too?
> 
> I will if you're sure


Sorry Em only just seen this   DH text me and told me   

So glad it wasn't Clare


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

YES - SHAME ON YOU ALL     

Only joking - as long as you all enjoyed the show thats the main thing


----------

